# Clocks



## David Baxter PhD (May 8, 2011)

Wait for the clock to start. Then click anywhere on the clock.

Nudemen Clock - Francis Lam


----------



## Dragonfly (May 8, 2011)

Puts a whole new perspective on ".... watching the clock.....", 'eh?   :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 8, 2011)

Yes.

I didn't even realize they were supposed to be nude men until the title of the page displayed. :yikes:


----------



## Andy (May 8, 2011)

That's my kind of clock! lol


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 8, 2011)

mg:


----------

